# Tasty Milk Cutlures



## DisasterCupcake (Jan 3, 2015)

Hello,

I recently acquired a couple of traditional milk cultures- Villi and Filmjolk. 

They both make some delicious and interesting cultured milk products. But i'm sort of at a stand-still with ideas on what to do with them. Since I need to culture them at least once a week to keep them alive, I'll have at least a few cups a week. 

Ideas on how to prepare different foods or make interesting meals with cultured dairy? I am aware that the Viili can be used to make cheese, but I don't currently have the volume of milk to make any decent amount of cheese. 

What cultures are you using? What do you make with them?


----------

